# Micro-drop to the rescue



## geotek (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's a video of my shop-built CNC router cutting a connector cutout.  The material was 0.090" 5052-H32 aluminum.  This material cut be a bit tricky to machine because it is fairly soft.  The Micro-drop coolant provided just enough lubrication to keep the tool clean and the chips removed.  I was using the MD-7 synthetic coolant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J39GcLqg36k

Below is the same pattern cut from a 0.060" thick extruded panel.  This material is very gummy, but as you can see the resulting cut was very clean.


----------

